# Läuft Step 7 unter Windows 8?



## Dont_Panic (7 November 2012)

Hat schon mal Jemand SIMATIC S7 unter Windows 8 versucht? und wenn ja, war es ein Erfolg...

Grüße
dp


----------



## ducati (7 November 2012)

Nee, hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Und nebenbei würde ich auch nicht empfehlen Siemens-Software auf nicht von Siemens explizit freigegebenen Platformen einzusetzen. Das spart jede Menge Nerven.

https://support.automation.siemens.com/kompatool/pages/main/index.jsf

Nur so zum Spass kann man natürlich viel probieren, wenn man Langeweile hat.

Gruß.


----------



## UniMog (7 November 2012)

Oderman bekommt so eine Antwort........

-Software Stabilität genügt noch nicht den Siemens Qualitätsansprüchen: Es kann zu sporadischen Abstürzen kommen. 
-Software stability does not meet the Siemens quality requirements - sporady shutdowns are possible


----------



## Sven_HH (13 November 2012)

nach update von win7 auf win8 läuft es bei mir problemlos... Neuinstallation habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 April 2013)

Habs gerade bei mir installiert. Man muß aber die MSI anpassen wie unter http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/31030-siemens-simatic-s7-v5-4-unter-windows-7-a.html#post222246 beschrieben. Läuft bei mir im Moment bestens...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 April 2013)

Und um SP3 zu installieren, musst du die MSI Datei im Verzeichnis "InstData\STEP7\Media" bearbeiten und das Setup im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win7 ausführen (nicht die MSI sondern das Setup im Grundverzeichnis!)


----------



## o.s.t. (3 April 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Oderman bekommt so eine Antwort........
> 
> -Software Stabilität genügt noch nicht den Siemens Qualitätsansprüchen: Es kann zu sporadischen Abstürzen kommen.
> -Software stability does not meet the Siemens quality requirements - sporady shutdowns are possible



Gilt diese Aussage für das TIA Portal ?


----------



## emilio20 (3 April 2013)

Das wäre ja super wen Wincc Runtime auf Win8 Läuft. Wollte mir ein Tablet zur Visualisierung zulegen. Auf dem Tablet läuft Windows 7 Pro. Wollte auf Win 8 umstellen.

Teste ich sobald das Q550 da ist.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 April 2013)

Also Ich denke die läuft... Habs grad mal gestartet, scheint zu gehn, hab aber im Moment keine SPS da.
WinCC flexible läßt sich ja auch ohne modifikationen am Setup installieren, das war nur bei Step7 notwendig!


----------



## emilio20 (3 April 2013)

Was hast du installiert ? Die SP3 DVD ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 April 2013)

Ja WinCC flex SP3


----------



## emilio20 (7 April 2013)

Hallo
habe win8 auf einem Tablet und Wincc flexible Runtime am laufen. Hab folgende Problem
Bildschirmtastatur von Wicc funktioniert nicht . Mann muss die Tastatur von Win 8 verwenden. Diese ist aber nur zu erreichen wenn ich Runtime nicht im Vollbildmodus Starte oder die seitentaste des Tablet verwende.

Wenn mann die Bildschirmtastatur von Wicc flexible verwendet schliest sich die Tastatur nach der ersten Eingabe.

Weiters Problem. Buttons für SPS Befehle werden nicht richtig betätigt. Mann muss mehrmals drücken. Verwende den Befehl "SetzeBitWaehrendTasteGedrueckt"

Liegt möglicherweiße am Multitoch ?

Mit Stift geht es einigermaßen.


----------



## ducati (7 April 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe win8 auf einem Tablet und Wincc flexible Runtime am laufen. Hab folgende Problem
> Bildschirmtastatur von Wicc funktioniert nicht . Mann muss die Tastatur von Win 8 verwenden. Diese ist aber nur zu erreichen wenn ich Runtime nicht im Vollbildmodus Starte oder die seitentaste des Tablet verwende.
> 
> ...



[Oberlehrer=Ein]
Genau aus solchen Gründen ist es nicht zu empfehlen, eine nicht freigegebene Kombination einzusetzen... 
Wie gesagt, rumspielen kann man viel, aber das bringt einfach nix...
[/Oberlehrer=Aus]

Gruß


----------



## Sputzl (17 Juli 2013)

Hallo

ok, dann mal Gegenfrage: weiß jemand ob Siemens an einer Windows 8 lauffähigen Variante vom Step7 arbeitet? Windows 8 is ja immerhin schon lange auf dem Markt zu haben, da könnte doch auch mal was kommen 

gg
Bernd


----------



## Ralle (17 Juli 2013)

Sputzl schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ok, dann mal Gegenfrage: weiß jemand ob Siemens an einer Windows 8 lauffähigen Variante vom Step7 arbeitet? Windows 8 is ja immerhin schon lange auf dem Markt zu haben, da könnte doch auch mal was kommen
> 
> ...



Das weiß wohl keiner so genau, aber ich würde wetten, da ist nicht dran gedacht, w7 ist ja noch voll im Support, also wozu? Außerdem kommt nin ja schon der Nachfolger von w8 in Sicht. Nach diesem Vollflop tut M$ auch gut daran. Ich höre noch "Es wird nie wieder einen Startbutton geben", Na, warten wir mal ab, ich hab in meiner w8-Testversion einen Startbutton und wenn der nicht von M$ ist,es gibt eine Menge gute Programmierer.


----------



## NBerger (21 März 2014)

Mein WinCC-Flexible SP3 macht Ärger beim Installieren des SQL 2005. Gibts da ne Lösung?


----------



## ChristophD (21 März 2014)

ja gibt es , einfach ein kompatibles OS einsetzen


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (21 März 2014)

Zur Info

TIA unter Windows 8 installieren -> Funzt ned. Netzwerkkarten werden nicht erkannt. Somit keine Schnittstelle zum Programmieren.
Ansonsten täte es funzen.

WinCC -> Verabschiedet sich bereits bei der Installation. 

Lösung: VirtualBox mit Windows 7. Kann ich nur empfehlen, bevor man sich zu Tode ärgert. Hab in der Box TIA V11 SP2 und Step 7 5.5 HF2. Funktioniert tadellos.

MFG Tobi


----------



## ChristophD (21 März 2014)

"
TIA unter Windows 8 installieren -> Funzt ned. Netzwerkkarten werden nicht erkannt. Somit keine Schnittstelle zum Programmieren.
"

Welche TIA Version genau? Die V11?
Die ist auch nicht für Win8 freigegeben. Ich verwende V13 mit Win8.1 und habe zumindest bei dem Punkt von Dir keine Probleme.


----------



## tObiwan_Kenobi (21 März 2014)

> Welche TIA Version genau? Die V11?
> Die ist auch nicht für Win8 freigegeben. Ich verwende V13 mit Win8.1 und habe zumindest bei dem Punkt von Dir keine Probleme.



Jup, hab V11 SP2.
V13 ist bei uns noch nicht im Einsatz, deswegen keine Erfahrung.
Danke für den Hinweis. 
Muss ich mich gleich Mal um V13 umschauen.


----------



## bike (22 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Ich verwende V13 mit Win8.1 und habe zumindest bei dem Punkt von Dir keine Probleme.


  Stimmt, man kann das Programm starten, doch kann man damit produktiv arbeiten?  Darauf eine Antwort wäre für viele hier sehr hilfreich.   bike


----------



## NBerger (22 März 2014)

Produktiv arbeiten mit TIA ist mal nicht vom Betriessystem abhängig!

Arbeite selbst ungerne mit VM's. Da ist ein produktives Arbeiten meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr möglich.
Wenn's irgend möglich ist arbeite ich gerene mit aktuellen Rechnern und Betriebssystemen.

Und im Übrigen ist Win8 (8.1) doch zu 90% Marketing, 9% kläglicher versuch eine Handyoberfläche auf nen Rechner zu bringen und max. 1% Inovation.
Die meisten Dinge tun es doch.
Selbst die Technologie 4.2 läuft!

Halt schade das mit dem SOL-Server 2005. Selbst da wird sich noch ein Weg finden.
Und im Notfall gibt es immernoch Plan B (Alter Rechner auf dem alles läuft).


----------



## bike (22 März 2014)

NBerger schrieb:


> Produktiv arbeiten mit TIA ist mal nicht vom Betriessystem abhängig!  Arbeite selbst ungerne mit VM's. Da ist ein produktives Arbeiten meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr möglich.


  Ist das die Antwort, wie man mit TIA produktiv arbeitet? I
ch habe den Kollegen von Big$ eigentlich gefragt wie wir mit solch einer Software sinnvoll und effektiv Programme entwickeln sollen. 
 Bei mir läuft in verschiedenen VM die verschiedenen TIA Versionen. 
Doch warum kann Big$ meinen Speicherplatz und Rechnerleistung verwenden, ohne dafür zu bezahlen? 
Warum muss ich ca 3t€ ausgeben und die nehmen was mir gehört? 
Darum geht es    


bike


----------

